# skype 1.4.0.94 und umlaute

## sekundenzeiger

Hi!

Ich kann bei mir im Skype Chat Fenster keine Umlaute oder andere Sonderzeichen eingeben. Das ganze ist so seit dem ich auf die neue Version umgestellt habe. Hat sonst noch jemand dieses Problem oder ist bei mir irgendwas an den Einstellungen faul?

Apropos, wo versteckt Skype die Files für die Konfiguration, bzw. Einstellungen. Hätte mir gedacht, dass dort eventuell ein Character-Encoding zum einstellen wäre ...

bin für alle tips dankbar,

gü

P.S.

$ uname -a

2.6.22-gentoo-r2 #2 SMP Thu Aug 16 15:18:43 CEST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## sekundenzeiger

Hi nochmals,

Update: Ich habe einen bugreport auf der "skype devolopers page" gefunden [1].

Weiters habe ich das Problem einstweilen durch ein downgrade auf 1.3.0.53-r1 gelöst.

Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob sonst noch jemand dieses Verhalten mit Versionen >=1.4.x beobachtet hat.

Grüße,

gü

[1] https://developer.skype.com/jira/browse/SCL-155

----------

## bmuskalla

Jap hier - ziemlich nervig  :Sad: 

----------

## djcrackman

Falls ihr noch immer das Problem habt, dass Skype keine Umlaute schreibt, dann einfach folgendes probieren (an der Konsole eingeben):

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

Danach Skype neustarten -> wenn die Umlaute jetzt funktionieren, dann wars das  :Wink: . Für eine dauerhafte Lösung einfach in /etc/profile eintragen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *djcrackman wrote:*   

> Falls ihr noch immer das Problem habt, dass Skype keine Umlaute schreibt, dann einfach folgendes probieren (an der Konsole eingeben):
> 
> ```
> export LANG="de_DE@euro"
> ```
> ...

 

da kann ich nicht ganz mit übereinstimmen!

die /etc/profile datei ist da wohl die falsche datei für.

alternativ sollte man das nach folgendem howto machen:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

also man trage

```
LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

in 

```
/etc/env.d/02locale
```

ein

----------

